# i915kms on X1 Carbon Gen6, on FreeBSD 13 ?



## PorCus_ch (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I went thru several strugle to have my graphic card working decently after moving to 12.2, and ended up compiling the driver on my 12.2-Release-P4 which seems to work mostly fine since then. I used that thread to get those result and ressources : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...2-2-release-workaround-build-from-ports.77501 (I still have crashes when Firefox runs along with Chromium, but it pushed me to ditch the later, and I'm happy about that  ) .

My question is now, before trying the upgrade to v. 13, did anyone made the experiment and have good results with similar setup ? Does the pkg* works on 13, or should I plan some compiling or is the upgrade straight-forward ? I'm asking because I have limited time nowadays, and will need to plan ahead if I need to debug for some days to get my machine working, as I'm quite new (3 years only) to daily driving my x1 carbon g6 on FB.

Cheers !

Will


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

PorCus_ch said:


> Does the pkg* works on 13


It does. It's an entirely new release, there is no previous version.


----------



## aragats (Apr 12, 2021)

I had the same bad experience updating 12.1 to 12.2 in my X1 Gen1, just rolled it back.
A week ago I upgraded 12.1 to 13.0-RC5, and everything worked out of the box.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

There was a three month period when 12.2 was just released when this was an issue. Because the packages were still being built for 12.1, it was still a supported version during that transition. And a few specific packages caused problems on 12.2. After that three month period the packages were built for 12.2 and this problem disappeared. Because 13.0 is an entirely _new_ version there is no such transition period and thus this problem will not present itself.


----------



## PorCus_ch (Jul 6, 2021)

I can confirm that it (has) worked perfectly on my Thinkpad X1 Carbon Gen6 since I moved to FB-13-Release-P1.


----------

